# SPS/ Netzteil  oben oder unten im Schaltschrank ??



## Mohamed (12 Oktober 2019)

spontane frage die mir grad einfällt...

ich habe sowohl Schaltschränke gesehen wo die SPS oben eingebaut war als auch welche wo sie unten war. Gleiche mit Netzteile. Ich hab nachgesucht, hab aber bis jetzt keine Vorschriften oder Normen, die man dabei beachten muss. 

wie wird das in euren betreiben gehandhabt?
gibt’s da konkrete vorschriften oder Richtlinien?

Für eure Hilfe bin ich Dankbar.


----------



## Cassandra (12 Oktober 2019)

Nein, nicht alles wird durch Vorschriften oder Normen festgelegt. 

Du bist mit der Anordnung relativ frei, solltest aber die Angabe vom Hersteller mit Einbaulage, Abstand und Umgebungs-Temperatur einhalten. -> Diese Angaben sind normal im Handbuch zu finden.

Eine Luftumwälzung zur Vermeidung von Wärmenestern ist auch immer empfehlenswert, sobald Temperaturen >30°C vorkommen. Wenn deine Geräte zu warm werden, reduziert das die Lebensdauer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2019)

Auf Augenhöhe findet ich persönlich am besten. Oft findet die meiste Interaktionen 
mit der Steuerung statt und da ist es ganz gut, wenn man sich nicht auf den Bauch legen
oder auf einen Tritt steigen muss um den Anschluss eines Eingangs zu überprüfen 
oder einfach nur die Mac Adresse ablesen zu können.

Gerade wenn man Siemens mit dem System ET200SP verwendet.


----------



## Chräshe (12 Oktober 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auf Augenhöhe findet ich persönlich am besten.



Ja, so würde ich das auch machen…


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Ja, so würde ich das auch machen…
> Anhang anzeigen 47364
> 
> 
> ...



Gut das darauf geachtet hast, so kann man alle Schaltschrank-Größen erschlagen


----------



## Heinileini (13 Oktober 2019)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 47364


Deute ich das richtig: der Kurze stellt erschreckt fest, dass der Lange ausnahmsweise die KnieSchoner nicht dabei hat, während der Lange in sich hineingrinst und in Gedanken schon den Kleinen losschickt, den Tritt zu holen?

Oder erfinden die beiden Gebeutelten gerade im Team den SchaltSchrank mit PaterNosterInnenleben?


----------

